#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Guys, How is IOT going to affect marketing?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Internet of Things (IOT) become a current buzzword.
It's technological revolution is impacting every field and affect everything we do.


Can you guys tell me how IOT will affect marketing?

----------

